# 3 HD receivers



## cjamarik (Dec 16, 2008)

Direct TV offers a package with up to 3 HD receivers free as part of the package. Does Dish offer any 3 free HD receiver packages?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You can lease up to 3 units. So you could do 3 HD receivers with no upfront money according to the dish configurator at their website. You can even do 1 HDDVR + 2 HD receivers for no upfront.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Call them tomorrow - new 'home server/clents' package [h2k/j] will be on 'sale' - all of them HD.


----------

